# How do you I get Shadow Detail with a Plasma?



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok I went from a LCD to a Plasma and the black level is much different with a Plasma vs and LCD therefore I'm not really sure how to get shadow detail in dark scenes? I have the Samsung 58c550. I have a calibration DVD and it only does so much? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rikinky said:


> Ok I went from a LCD to a Plasma and the black level is much different with a Plasma vs and LCD therefore I'm not really sure how to get shadow detail in dark scenes? I have the Samsung 58c550. I have a calibration DVD and it only does so much? Thanks for the help.


The best place to ask your question is here:

Samsung PNXXc550 Owners Thread

Here are some settings for you to try...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=20034329&postcount=2344

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=20012937&postcount=2300

*Also the PN58c550 can be turned into a PN58c590...sort of. You can unlock some of the settings available in the higher end model by doing this...*

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1246242


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> The best place to ask your question is here:
> 
> Samsung PNXXc550 Owners Thread
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I will check it out


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Is the calibration disc a DVD, or Blu-ray?? The AVS 709 disc, which is a free download you can burn offers 1080p patterns, and the Spears and Munsil blu-ray is great too. Use those to set Brightness, Color and Tint, then use the owners thread to learn recommended settings on other features.

The C550 is a very good set in that range.


----------

